# Rapid Roleplay I :: Raito and Cheenab



## Cheena (Feb 9, 2009)

Rapid Roleplay One: Genisis
Raitoangelic and Cheenab23​ 
Brother and sister. Friend and Foe. Total opposites... now forced to live together, all alone in a mysterious world! Yuki and _______ Yagami were siblings. Yuki is the young, hyperactive 8 your old obsessed with cartoon, playin and all the other works. ________ is the antonym you could say. Quiet, can get annoyed easily and he hates cartoons. They have a close bond, but dont always get along. But stil, Yuki loves her big brother. ​ 
Well now their bond will get closer that they live together, at least survivng. Somehow, they ended up in this alternate universe or planet andits wierd. Full of fun, colors... its like a dream word. Yuki will have a blat but _______ wont. Whatever they conjure in their had will appear or even change their surroundings. And when they dream, they end up in the dream without the ability to change where they are at ot what they have. So if a nightmare occurs with zombies, they are stuck with zombies until the dreamer wakes up.... what a drag!​ 
Character Profiles
-​ 
-
+++++++++++++++++++++
Do not post yet! Thanks  and remove your sig​


----------



## EPIC (Feb 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Shiho Yagami
Age: 14
Gender: Male
Appearance: 
Personality: Shiho is the older brother of the Yagami siblings, along with his younger sister, Yuki. He is 14 years old, and the polar opposite of his sister. While Yuki is young and energetic, Raito is calm and quiet, but is very choleric and hates cartoons, which his younger sister enjoys so much. Despite his constant annoyance by his younger sister, he cares about her very much and will try his best to protect her from harm. 
History: Unknown




Shiho stepped into a strange world, with a variety of shapes and colors and sounds. It was beautiful, it was paradise. Purple trees gave off a sweet scent in the air as their leaves floated along the wind. Golden grass gleemed as bright as the red sun that shined above them. Compliment the orange sky above was the gently floating, green clouds that marched high above to whatever destination they wanted to go. The lovely, orange ocean that reflected the glow of the sky gently crashed its waves as it produced a calming sound that would one to sleep. An array of strange colors that worked well in harmony to produce true beauty.

~ What is this place?~ Shiho thought to himself as he stood gazing at the beauty of this world, which was unlike that of his original planet. He sat down thinking of how he even came to this world. Is he asleep? Is he dreaming? Did he step through some gate to another dimension? All these thoughts ran through his head. He sat there for a minute or two, thinking, contemplating, then, finally, stood up and stretched like he just took a nap. 
"Well," he began saying to himself,"I guess its time to do some exploring, maybe we might find food here."
He looked around, then began calling someone,"Yukiii!" he yelled,"Yuki, where are you!?"


----------

